# a lányok asztalaihoz/asztalaikhoz



## Gabriele8512

Jó reggelt!

Szükségem van a segítségetekre.

Azt szeretném tudni, hogy melyik mondat helyes és miért:

1) A fiúk nem mennek oda a lányok asztalaihoz

2) A fiúk nem mennek oda a lányok asztalaikhoz

I read the first sentence somewhere but I can't understand why the first one is "correct": In English, it would be: "The boys don't go there to the girls' tables".

Since "Lányok" is plural and not singular, then putting "Asztalaihoz" doesn't match, does it? It should be "AsztalAIKhoz"...

Köszönöm szépen.


G.


----------



## AndrasBP

Gabriele8512 said:


> Since "Lányok" is plural and not singular, then putting "Asztalaihoz" doesn't match, does it? It should be "AsztalAIKhoz"...


Well, it's one of those weird Hungarian grammar features. 

In case of a plural possession, the "-k" only appears if the possessor is not mentioned:

az (ő) asztalai*K* = their tables, *BUT *a lányok asztalai = the girls' tables
a játékai*K* / az ő játékai*K* = their toys, *BUT *a fiúk játékai = the boys' toys


----------



## Gabriele8512

AndrasBP said:


> Well, it's one of those weird Hungarian grammar features.
> 
> In case of a plural possession, the "-k" only appears if the possessor is not mentioned:
> 
> az (ő) asztalai*K* = their tables, *BUT *a lányok asztalai = the girls' tables
> a játékai*K* / az ő játékai*K* = their toys, *BUT *a fiúk játékai = the boys' toys



Köszönöm szépen a magyarazot.


----------



## Zsanna

Gabriele8512 said:


> a magyarazot.


You meant: a magyarázatot. 
(magyarázat + o + t = explanation + linking vowel + suffix of the Accusative)

N.B. The Hungarian accents can be found by clicking on the omega sign at the top of the answering window.

"A lányok" could be followed by asztalához (if the girls were sitting at one table only) or asztalaihoz (if there are several tables where girls sit). The first indicates _one_ property (a lányok asztala = the girls' table), the second two or more (a lányok asztalai).
The* i* indicates the plural of the property (in the possessive case). 
The *k* indicates the plural of a noun in the nominative (plus in the other cases when their suffix follows it).


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Well, it's one of those weird Hungarian grammar features.
> 
> In case of a plural possession, the "-k" only appears if the possessor is not mentioned:


Yes, but also in case the possessor is expressed by the pronoun "ő".

A lány asztala = the table of the girl (the possessor is "lány")
A lány asztala*i* = the tables of the girl (the possessor is "lány")

A lányo*k* asztala = the table of the girl*s *(the possessor is "lányok")
A lányo*k* asztala*i *= the tables of the girl*s* (the possessor is "lányok")

Az ő asztala = her table (the possessor is "ő")
Az ő asztala*i *= her table*s* (the possessor is "ő")

Az az ő asztalu*k* = *their *table (the possessor is "ő*k*")
Az az ő asztala*i**k* = *their *table*s* (the possessor is "ő*k*")

Conclusion: If the possessor is not mentioned or if it is expressed by the pronoun "*ő*", the plural marker "*k*" of the possessor is added to the end of the possessed object (mamma mia  ...).

(The expected form would be "***_az ő*k* asztalai"_ instead of "_az ő asztalai_*k*_"_)


----------

